# [Wet Thumb Forum]-How much Flourite?



## mdv (Mar 3, 2003)

OK, you all have convinced me.I'm going to tear down the tank and convert to Flourite.My tank is 48"Wx 24"D and 24"H.How many bags will it take and I'm assuming the best place to get it is from bigalsonline.
-thanks


----------



## mdv (Mar 3, 2003)

OK, you all have convinced me.I'm going to tear down the tank and convert to Flourite.My tank is 48"Wx 24"D and 24"H.How many bags will it take and I'm assuming the best place to get it is from bigalsonline.
-thanks


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Wow! What did someone say that convienced you to want to change the substrate? It is a good substrate but by no means does it insure the perfect tank. If there is some reason that you just want to completely change the tank then do so. But don't expect any major change in your plant life quality by changing to Flourite. I have all Flourite in one tank and all Onyx Sand in another. There is nothing in either of the substrates that can't be added to what you have presently. Seachem still advises using plant tabs with both of these. With all that said, I'll try to answer your question, lol.

Onyx Sand seems more dense and therefore you need more pounds per gallon over Flourite. In my little tank using Flourite, 12 pounds covered 9"x12" for about 3" depth. This is only a 6-gallon tank. The really old rule of 2 pounds per gallon seems to hold true.

Here is a cleaning method that completely eliminates the usual cloudiness with new Flourite. Use a fine-mesh metal colander rinsing a small of of the Fourite at a time over a bucket with a regular colander. Sort of a double strain effect. Use the finer silt as a bottom layer with the more coarse particles on top. You will be able to see clearly through the entire tank on the first day! People complain so much of cloudiness but this method completely eliminates the mess. I've used it on 3 tanks with the same good results. I can send you a picture of a tank taken 2 minutes after being filled with new Flourite and water.

But I still wouldn't change substrates. The primary things for healthy plants are CO2, lighting and supplements. If you have a good combination of those and you're not happy then try adding plant tabs or jobbs sticks to the substrate. 

Just my 2Â¢,
Carlo

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

I am putting 12 15# bags of AragAlive plant substrate in a 75gal. SO you would need at lest that much. It you wanted 3-4 inches deep you might want to use 15bags or more. Go to your local fish store and ask about them ordering it for you. I did and saved over $100 off shelf price. Plus they might have a deal on shipping.

Hawk

Trust But Verify Â«*Â»Â®


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Hi Hawkeye,

Let us know about the Aragalive. It wasn't avilable when I set up my 6-gallon. I called Coral Sea and you don't even have to rinse it before use. How much a bag is it?

Thanks,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

I used Flourite in my 20gal. It was a pain to rinse and rinse and rinse it to get it clean. So this time I wanted a dark color substrate plus one that wouldn't take me most of a weekend to rinse. So after a bit of research I decided to go with Eco-Complete Planted Aquarium Substrate. It doesn't need rinsing. Its all ready Biologically and Mineralogically Active. It contains live water purifying bacteria.The nutritional chart read like a fertilizer bag. My LFS just got some in at $23 for a 20# bag. When I asked about ordering 12 bags (6 cases 2/case). After doing some wheeling and dealing. He dropped the price down to $16.50 per/20# bag. It looks like its going to be a few more months before I set the tank up. All I need now are lights. That is going to be my biggest cost. BUT when I do set up I plan on having pictures from the very start.

Hawk

Trust But Verify Â«*Â»Â®


----------



## Jim Miller (Feb 3, 2003)

IMO, folks spend waaay too much time rinsing away useful fines from their substrates. Put the stuff in and let gravity and some polyester filter floss do the work. It will take a day or so for the floating stuff either to sink or get taken out but what's the hurry? You'll need to change the floss a couple of times...no biggie.

jtm

Tank specs in profile


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

hey jim, just for the record... flourite red on a 50 gallon... didn't do much rinsing and the water looked like chocolate milk for about 3 days. i wasn't able to add anything for probably a week. i will never ever ever ever not rinse the heck out of my gravel again. maybe flourite red is worse than the rest (i suspect it might be) but it taught me a valuable lesson...









JP


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

Iâm with Jim Miller. Iâve probably washed a couple of dozen bags of fluorite over the last few years, and Iâve never once had the problems I hear everyone complain about. You canât possibly wash it clean, you know, all you do is continue to abrade it the more you wash it, and there goes your expensive substrate down the drain or into the lawn. All you need to do is rinse off the initial gunk and let it dry, and youâll have minimal cloudiness that will clear overnight. My fluorite washing method is on my website, you can get there from the Home page if anyoneâs interested.

MDV, I mix my fluorite with fine aquarium gravel; I actually prefer the mix to using 100% fluorite, and it reduces the cost considerably. I only needed six bags of fluorite for my 120 gallonâplus a 50 pound bag of fine, natural aquarium gravel. Fluorite occupies more volume by weight than gravel does, and will cover more area. I guess some of these guys must use more substrate than I do, two pounds of fluorite per gallon would be way more than I needed. One pound per gallon will give you 3-4 inches on average in my experience. I think youâll be really pleased replacing the sand with your fluorite. Nutritional benefits aside, itâs by far the best rooting medium Iâve ever found, and I happen to love the way it looks (although thatâs a matter of individual taste, not everyone does). I am planning to try the Eco-Complete in my new 30 gallon, though, Iâve been looking for a dark substrate I like for a long time; that tank is small enough that I figure it will be a good test without breaking the bank.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Vicki just made some great points, 

All substrates have a different volume by weight!
(I just got 50# of turface and it will do a 48L" x 24W" tank!)

Pounds per gallon won't work very well!
(what if it a tall tank!)


----------



## mdv (Mar 3, 2003)

Which color do you think looks best-red or brown?
And if I can't strike a deal locally, is bigalsonline the best place to order it?


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Hi Vicki,

The cleaning method I discribed in my post was not time consuming and the water was absolutely clear from the moment the Flourite and water was added to the tank. There was no waste as the finer silt is used as a first layer. I took a picture of just a 6-gallon tank in the first 5 minutes the water was added to the tank. I know it's only a 6-gallon tank but the same effect was seen in my brothers 55 also. 

I've talked to Rusty at Seachem describing this cleaning method and he has recommended to complaining hobbyists. But by that time the damage was already done, lol. I've heard (not from Seachem) that the Red is worse to clean than the regular Flourite. I have no personal experience with the Red only the regular and Onyx Sand.

Regards,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## djlen (Jun 22, 2004)

I think more is being made of cleaning Flourite than needs to be. All you need is a 5gal. paint strainer($1.49 @HOME DEPOT). Use it over a 5 gal. bucket and put a bag of the substrate into the strainer and rinse it with the hose till the water runs clear.....Period. It just took me 15 mins. to wash 2 bags and in the morning the tank will be ready for planting.
Len

HAVE DISCS - WILL TRAVEL


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Which color do you think looks best-red or brown?
> And if I can't strike a deal locally, is bigalsonline the best place to order it?


Well, that's a matter of individual taste, but I like the original; it's a nice mix of browns, blacks and reds. The Red is much TOO red for my taste. As far as where to get it--I've always gotten mine locally. It costs a couple bucks more a bag, but I don't have to mess with shipping, which I always figured would easily eat up the difference anyway; besides, that way my local lfs gets the sale, and I like to support them whenever I can. However, Big Al's does have shipping specials every now and again, and if you can get in on one of those you could probably save quite a bit by ordering it there.

Oh, and Tenor, your method sounds fine! It's the people who spend hours washing the stuff that I worry about. The time you spend washing it is really just time wasted, because more washing will never equal less cloudiness. I've heard the complaints about fluorite so many times, that's why I wound up putting the article on my website. I've never had more cloudiness with fluorite than with any other substrate, and it never takes me more than a few minutes per bag to rinse it.

http://www.wheelpost.com

[This message was edited by Vicki on Wed April 23 2003 at 08:19 AM.]


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Len is right regarding cleaning. There is too much complaining about it, lol. It just takes a different rinsing technique. But what I've noticed with Flourite is an inconsistant size. Our first bag had many large chard-like pieces. I thought these might cut new roots but really don't see any ill effect. The Onyx Sand, IMO, is smaller and a better texture for roots. 

You hardly notice the colour once the plants grow. I only notice the look viewing the depth of the substrate and prefer the Flourite over the Onyx. 

Regards,
Carlo

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> But what I've noticed with Flourite is an inconsistant size. Our first bag had many large chard-like pieces.


Really? I guess I've been lucky, mine have always been pretty uniform and just the right size. I have heard other people mention that; I hadn't bought any in quite a while until I got the bags for my 120 last May or thereabouts and I wondered how they'd be--but they were no different from any others I'd ever gotten.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2003)

MDV,

I thought you may find this valuable.

JaredW Flourite Calculator

I did minimal cleaning of the Flourite. No point in killing your self and spending extra time which could be invested in provind aquascape







.

Initial setup










After 1 hour with Magnum 350 filtration.










Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Thank You Dr. Jay.
I was reading the thread and wondering if anyone was going to answer the actual question. You saved me from looking.

This is the calculator I used when doing my tank. It is very accurate, but keep in mind you may want to slope the gravel. if so the average maybe 3-4" deep but you might have 1" in the front and 5" in the back.

Big Al's is the best price. Delivery will be from niagra falls. Ironically they make/mine it a few hours south of us at stone mountain.

To try and get the best deal locally, world of pets is the seachem dealer. they have 4-5 bags on the shlef which have been there for a few years. You may be able to get them to cut you a deal when you mention the quantity, but you'll need to talk to the manager. The wholesale price is a fraction of the retail price, so he should work with you. Some one here also had luck working with th seachem rep, but then the deal had to go through a local store. All else fails, tell the rep carib-sea is willing to deal









When it comes time to wash the flourite, let me know. I'll be happy to come over and help.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## mdv (Mar 3, 2003)

Thanks James and I appreciate your offer to help.I would like to meet you sometime seeing how close you are.I have already ordered the Flourite from thatpetplace and I got it for $13.59 a bag plus shipping.


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Living close by is great for swapping and trading. 
just let me know if you need anything.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Dr Jay,

I like the TV in the second picture, lol. James did you use 2 - 2 1/2 pounds per gallon of Flourite in your tank with the slope method? It seems like maybe 3- 3 1/2 because of the 5" slope. I recommended 2 pounds in my posting above.

Thanks,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Dr Jay,
> 
> I like the TV in the second picture, lol.


I did this purposly to show the reflection and how clean tank was.

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Sure ya did Dr. Jay









I used the caclulator assuming 5" then added some for a safety margin, then needed to add some in spots, etc. You have to understand I intended terraces and slopes from the beginning. In the back left corner I intended to have 8".

Caclculator says;
(36x24x5)/434=~10 bags

When all has been said and done I have used 15.
On the front end it is ~ 1" sloping almost immediately to 3". The average depth across most of the tank is ~5". The left 1/4 is ~8".

I washed all mine in a few hours using a sluice method in the back of my truck, then put it in there.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------

